# turbo for 2.4L



## Guest (Nov 16, 2002)

i was wondering if anybody knows of a turbo or turbo kit that i can get for my hardbody with a KA24E. i am building a performance hardbody and i have done some research on it but i have found nothing useful yet. any info at all would be appreciated.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

how much whp are u planning on making?, for street or strip? a good place to start
http://www.jimwolftechnology.com/


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hardbodyracer said:


> *i was wondering if anybody knows of a turbo or turbo kit that i can get for my hardbody with a KA24E. i am building a performance hardbody and i have done some research on it but i have found nothing useful yet. any info at all would be appreciated. *


F-Max makes one of the best off the shelf turbo kits for the KA24.

Mike


----------

